# Difficulty swallowing Metformin tablets.



## Paul Taylor (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Newbie to the forum, and looking for some help.
I was recently diagnosed with Type2 3 months ago, and have high blood sugar levels even after fasting. I am not particularly over weight, 89kg, and 6ft tall.
My diet is generally healthy. I dont have sugar in my drinks, and do not snack on junk or sweets etc.

I was immediately put on Metformin, 2x 500mg twice a day. After 2 months i was still running to the toilet most of the day with bad runs..
So the doc put me on Metformin SR, same dosage.

Problem is, i have always had problems swallowing larger tablets. Little tablets are no issues. But typically anything which is 500mg i have problems swallowing. My gag reflex is really bad.
I have only ever been able to take tablets with the aid of a fizzy drink, as this seems to help somewhat in my case. Normally diet pepsi, etc.
The metformin tablets seem to cause me a real issue. They seem quite heavy in your mouth and just to not float. Instead they just sit on your tongue, and when i go to swallow i just gag all the time or end up spitting it out.
Mentioned this to my doctor but hes just said i need to get on with it !!.

Does anyone know if there is another form i can take, like a liquid ?. Or another type of tablet which is physically smaller ?

Many thanks in advance.
Paul.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi  Paul.
This can be very frustrating I know.
Do you take them seperately or with food?
I have always found it easier to take larger tablets while I am eating a meal.
I tend not to notice the tablets at all 
Just a thought.


----------



## Paul Taylor (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Vince,
I have been taking them after a meal. Had not thought about swallowing them with food. I will give that a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Taylor said:


> Hi Vince,
> I have been taking them after a meal. Had not thought about swallowing them with food. I will give that a shot tomorrow.


I always pop one in my mouth while eating and they go down with the food I swallow and hardly notice them.. Good luck it should work for you I hope.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 29, 2017)

There are different brands of Metformin SR and some are considerable smaller. Why not have a chat with your Pharmacist.


----------



## Paul Taylor (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you Grovesy.
I will pop into the chemist this week and see what they can offer. So far my Dr has been useless.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Taylor said:


> Thank you Grovesy.
> I will pop into the chemist this week and see what they can offer. So far my Dr has been useless.


I think over the years I have been on Metformin SR I must have had at least 5 different brands, some are huge and others are more normal in size. I have not had much change in the last few years as my prescription was for a specific brand, I suspect my CCG did deal with the manufacturer over price.


----------



## Paul Taylor (Oct 29, 2017)

At the moment i have >
Glucophage SR 500mg. Made by "Merck Serono". 

They are not overly large, but just seem so heavy. Which is making it very hard for me to swallow them.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Taylor said:


> At the moment i have >
> Glucophage SR 500mg. Made by "Merck Serono".
> 
> They are not overly large, but just seem so heavy. Which is making it very hard for me to swallow them.


That is not a brand I have had.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 29, 2017)

The Metformin SR I've just picked up are huge! I haven't tried them yet but I think they might be a struggle.  Hope food works for you Paul.


----------



## purgatory (Oct 29, 2017)

I thought I was the only one with this problem! I too find it easier to take tablets with a fizzy drink and so far I have been managing the metformin tablets though sometimes with much gagging and bringing it back up, not sure I could take with food though I think its a psychological thing I would know its there so I would have problems, but I hope it works for you or that you can get a smaller tablet from the chemist


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2017)

The trouble with the SR formulation is that you can’t split them. There is a liquid formulation, but that carries the same side effects as the ordinary tablets, and with liquids there’s always a possibility of slight dose inaccuracy.

The best bet is to find the smallest SR tablet and take it with food, a trick that dog and cat owners know well.


----------

